# LGD Pups



## redgate (Sep 18, 2008)

Just wanted to quickly mention that I just posted our Colorado Mountain Dog LGD pups on the barter board. We are located in central IL, and all details can be found at the other thread: http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-living-forums/barter-board/524836-started-lgd-pups-central-il.html


----------

